# Buckeye New Guy



## buckeyerancher (Apr 29, 2011)

I am a 58 year old professional and former "type A" personality who had a health crisis several years ago. Seems I flat-lined for a while but happily (and obviously) lived to tell about it! As a result, I scuttled much of the stress in my life (most, if not all of which was self induced) and taught myself to kick back and relax a bit more.

Given that my wife and I live on and operate a ranch we are fortunate to have a ready supply of home grown corn fed beef and an abundance hardwood. It took little time to realize the obvious form of low-keyed relaxation and personal satisfaction was bbq and smoking which I took up in large part as pure therapy.

I taught myself by simple trial and error, producing some very good results as well as some which weren't so good and even caused our 3 Border Collies some hesitation! I have tried my hand at many of the usual things such as ribs, chicken, brisket, turkey, and prime rib. I have ventured off the beaten path as well and tried lamb, goat, duck, venison, and various fruits and vegetables.

Last summer after some scrounging around on my part and with the help of a talented welder/fabricator we designed and built and an upright wood-fired smoker with capacity of about 150#. I pretty well have the bugs worked out now and can use the smoker with a reasonable degree of predictability.

Whether experimenting with new things or tweaking the good old standbys, I asked myself why I was reinventing the wheel with each and every smoke and wouldn't it be easier to get ideas from those who have actual experiences? So, I finally set aside my bullheaded pride and semi irrational sense of self-sufficiency .............and lo and behold found myself here.

Please excuse the length of this intro, but if you can't already tell, I like to talk! I look forward to participating and being a part of the community!

 Buckeyerancher


----------



## beer-b-q (Apr 29, 2011)

Welcome to SMF, Glad to have you with us.

This is the place to learn, lots of good info and helpful friendly Members.

For those of you new to Smoking, be sure to check out *Jeff's 5 Day Smoking Basics eCourse*.

Click Here it's *"FREE"* ... 5 Day eCourseE

*[font=Arial,sans-serif]Tips for New Members:[/font]*


Be sure to put a general location on where you are located in your profile this helps us when answering questions you might have.

When posting your smoking adventures be sure to post plenty of *Qview* (Pictures).

Get a good Probe Thermometer as *We Smoke By Temperature NOT TIME*.

A good choice for a remote dual probe thermometer is the Maverick ET-732

If you are wanting to get into curing meat, there are many members here more than happy to help and give good advice.

If you are unsure of a procedure ASK, don't ASSUME, It will make your Smoking experience more pleasant...


----------



## miamirick (Apr 29, 2011)

welcome to the forums youll find whatever you need from somebody on here just ask

I hope that flatline stress wasnt induced by the gators whopping up on your basketball and football teams for the national championships!!!

Anyway take lots of pics and post em


----------



## mballi3011 (Apr 29, 2011)

First off welcome Buckeye to SMF. You'll like it here cause there are alot of really good folks that would just love to help you with anything to do with smoking. Now we like having new folks here to give a new prospective on some of the ways we do things around here. Now if you are really new then I would suggest that you sign up fir the 5-day E-course it free and it will give you the basics on smoking and a few recipes too. Here's a link to it:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/list/127

then you will have a method to your newly found madness and believe me it will be a madness. Then when you start smoking things you will have to learn how to post the pictures / Qview 

here. So here's a link to a tutorial on how to post your Qview so we can see what your doing.

 http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/82034/how-to-post-qview-to-smf

Now the next thing you have to do is run out and get something to smoke. Then just smoke it and if you have any questions just post  them here and we will answer all your questions that you might have. Oh yea there's no stupid questions we were all there in the beginning and we just really like to help others enjoy the fabulous smoked foods that we do. So again

Welcome to Your New Addiction  

GO GATORS


----------



## roller (Apr 29, 2011)

Welcome and if you need some instructions on kicking back just come around my place and observe. I am an expert at it...lol  Hope that you enjoy it here you can talk all you want to and just believe that everyone is reading all of it...Have fun !!!!!!!!!!! There are some great guys and gals on here with some great advise...I am just not one of them...


----------



## werdwolf (Apr 29, 2011)

Welcome and enjoy the forum.  Please post a pic of that smoker you built!


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 29, 2011)

What werdwolf said. We all want to see that smoker. Welcome aboard!


----------



## buckeyerancher (Apr 29, 2011)

Here is the one I built. It wasn't quite finished in this shot though.

Buckeyerancher


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 29, 2011)

Whoa dude that bad boy looks like it could launch itself. It is really a cool build. Now you need to show us some BBQ out of that guy.


----------



## shellbellc (Apr 29, 2011)

Wow!  I probably couldn't reach the top shelf in that thing! 

Welcome aboard and looking forward sharing!


----------



## cowgirl (Apr 29, 2011)

Welcome aboard Buckeyerancher... from another home grown corn-fed beef lover! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Great looking smoker!


----------



## roller (Apr 29, 2011)

Nice smoker I could not afford the meat to fill it up...


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Apr 29, 2011)

Rancher, first - 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





,I hope you find this a good place to learn, and I too like to talk,as you will see later
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Have fun reading and smoking,but above all...


----------



## meateater (Apr 29, 2011)

Welcome to the SMF. Glad to have you here. Lots of good folks, great recipes and knowledge. Looking forward to your first qview.


----------



## richoso1 (Apr 29, 2011)

Welcome to the SMF. Always good to see a new member looking to enhance his fun zone. It's all good my friend.


----------



## tyotrain (Apr 30, 2011)

Welcome to SMF its nice to have ya.. Have fun and Happy smoking.. That is one great looking smoker


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Apr 30, 2011)

Hey there welcome Buck!   Its alot of fun here and dont be shy about checking out the chat room...evenings is the busiest times.

How you enjoying all this wind we are having in Ohio?   I think it stinks! Anywho...Welcome again!

Later

SOB


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 20, 2011)

REALLY! Can it get any better than having all the MEAT and WOOD you could EVER use at your DOORSTEP!

I'M HEADIN' WEST!!!!  Welcome to the Greatest Show on Earth...JJ


----------



## werdwolf (Aug 20, 2011)

Great build!!


----------



## mossymo (Aug 20, 2011)

Glad you joined us buckeyerancher, welcome to SMF!

Great looking smoker you have, looks like a beefed up UDS on steroids. Seeing you like to talk, and you like to smoke; your gonna fit right in here!


----------



## jrod (Aug 22, 2011)

I always like seeing new folks from Ohio, Welcome! :grilling_smilie:


----------



## africanmeat (Aug 25, 2011)




----------

